# Choosing insurance ?



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

I am looking into insurance for my 2 horses.Would just be looking for cover on vet fees.Which one would yous recommend? My older horse has had a few vets out due to lameness but they either say there is nothing or they say there is slight lameness but nothing concerning and will just give him bute.I am wanting x-rays etc as i believe it is something more.If i insure him now,would insurance company pay towards that? Looked into this one,anyone with them and can tell me if they are any good?
*Horse-Insurance.co.uk*
Horse Insurance


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

I hate to tell you - but that's another name for E&L - arguably the worst animal insurance company going. 

If I were you, I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

If you've had vets out already for intermittent lameness, then no, it's a pre-existing condition and you wouldn't be able to claim for it. My insurance is through NFU, but I've never had to claim on it, so I don't have personal experience of how good they are. Really sorry to not be of more help.


----------



## Sheryl123 (Dec 31, 2014)

As someone else said above, avoid E&L like the plague! They are cheap for a reason! As also said above, when taking out an insurance you have to declare all known problems. These are then not covered. Once insured you are not allowed to make a claim for so long. How long prob depends on the individual insurer. My insurance for one horse is £340 per year. NFU I think are the most recommend at the moment. Hope you get to the bottom of your horses problem


----------

